# When you say "cedarwood"...



## Birdie (Apr 23, 2008)

...are you talking about 'atlas' or "virginia'? Just wondering what everyone considers as 'common' cedarwood eo.


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 30, 2008)

I use virginian cedarwood.  Not sure if that is considered the common one...

Joanne


----------



## smartdog (May 7, 2008)

I prefer Virginian also.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 9, 2008)

I have the "atlas" cedarwood.  I have not tried the "virginia" cedarwood EO.  I make up a scent I call "Men In Trees" that I use the atlas cedarwood. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## earthygirl (May 13, 2008)

I use all three.  the most used is the viginia.  I also have atlas and the himalayan


----------



## Birdie (May 13, 2008)

I like the Atlas, too, for blending. But I find there are not many who even know there is more than Virginia, probably because the V is the one that smells like Gramma's cedar chest.  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (May 13, 2008)

I have the Atlas cedarwood from New Directions, like it a lot.

 love the "Men in Trees" label, haha - clever Paul!


----------

